

Hooking up: zapping your brain - sergeant3
http://thelongandshort.org/issues/season-four/hooking-up-zapping-your-brain.html

======
farmdve
I thought tDCS was debunked a while ago according to an article that was later
posted on reddit's science subreddit.

~~~
hartator
Yes. This one:
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/05/150505152140.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/05/150505152140.htm)
"Popular electric brain stimulation method used to boost brainpower is
detrimental to IQ scores"

------
hartator
> Would I get a buzz off electricity? I secretly hoped so.

Great way to have unbiased results.

------
glxc
nothing constructive except to applaud "... fitter, happier, and more
productive"

